# 1st stealth camp under our belt.



## windsweptgirlie (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello! 
After 10 years of wanting a stealth camper we finally have a Renault Master.
My partner plays Double bass in two bands and the late nights were taking their toll! Stealth camping was the only way to cut down late night driving (most of his gigs are at least an hours drive from home).
We started lining it over the Christmas Hols and had our first over night stay this weekend in Falmouth, Cornwall. We parked on the road right on the sea front, in front of a very grand Hotel.
Not the most stealthy spot but as it is out of season and the fact we did not pull up until after 12.30 am we thought it was low risk. It was a little strange waking up to joggers passing but it was lovely to wake up to a walk on the beach and a coffee at a cafe just down the road. 
Now just remains the huge task of completing the conversion. So far we have fitted a side tinted window and insulated/lined it. TBH it was a little like sleeping in a crime scene with plastic sheeting everywhere! 

Thanks for the info I have found on here so far (including the spot we stayed) it has been such a help!


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## n brown (Jan 21, 2018)

good on you ! 
it's a laugh innit


----------



## jeanette (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## brucews (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi windsweptgirlie and partner, you've go the idea now, well done and enjoy!!:bow:


----------



## Old Git (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello well done enjoy :have fun::wave::wave:


----------



## Debroos (Jan 24, 2018)

Well done. The double bass must have taken up a fair bit of room!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper:::wave:


----------

